
Content Blocking Primer - robin_reala
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2015/09/19/content-blocking-primer/
======
stephenr
As usual Eric Meyer presents a reasoned, well thought out view on things.

It hasn't been talked about much here (that I've seen) but he's right - the
blocking of JS and Fonts (I guess CSS too but that seems less useful/likely)
means those who insist that a webapp _must_ be a 5mb SPA to be "useful" are
going have some interesting conversations with clients (or less clients)..

